# Kidney



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Is Beef Kidney a goood thing to feed piranha's i just went to the butcher shop and asked for beef heart and they didn't have it so i asked about catfish fillets nope they mike the owner suggested beef kidney is it a good food for piranha's????????


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding discussion*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

In moderation, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You can try, do you think it maybe a bite too chewy?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> You can try, do you think it maybe a bite too chewy?


 For a piranha? no way. Nothing is too chewy.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have fed liver to p's but not kidney i always stayed clear of kidney due to what it does within the body and would possibly have its own trace amounts or even more of ammonia.
on this point i am not sure ,if a kidney was working well within the body it comes from then it should get rid of this but thats the reason i have always stayed clear.
and the argument that they may eat it in the wild remember the wild is not your fish tank and waste products tend to stay within the same area unlike the wild.
i would like some other info on this if anybody has any as its not my strong point.
dixon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

This day 2 of kidney feeding and he seems to enjoys it when he can find it he is small and a 30 is a huge thing for a 2" spilo!!







Thankx for the in input!!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i never was a fan of feeding liver or kidney to my fish. dont those body parts act as a type of filter to keep harmfull stuff from circulating through your body? heart is best IMO, it just passes blood and is basically a solid muscle. did you try going to a big supermarket to look for the beefheart? i always get mine from shaws for about a buck a pound.

~Will.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just rember to trim all the fat and it will be o.k.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

it has no fat ecsept in the core witch i throw away!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> it has no fat ecsept in the core witch i throw away!!


 good work!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> iLLwiLL Posted on Jul 30 2003, 03:38 PM
> did you try going to a big supermarket to look for the beefheart?


I can't get beefheart around here at the supermarket. I gotta go to the LBS. He gets em on Thursdays. The first time I went to get some, they though I didn't want it because it was cut in half.

I pay about $1.60 per pound. It seems most people say beefheart is the best thing to feed P's, and it HAS to be the cheapest.


----------

